# Intel 810 onboard graphics and TV Output?

## madCoder|GN

I have an Intel 845G (Brookdale-G) onboard graphics adapter, which uses the i830 drivers/modules.  Video works fine, but I'm trying to get TV Output to work on it (its a Dell Inspiron 1100, and has an S-Video output port on the back).  I can't seem to figure out how to get it working right.

If I boot without a framebuffer, with the lid shut, it will appear on the TV, but looks like a really old TV that doesn't have a vertical sync (where it "scrolls" vertically), and has no color.  I can make out vaguely where i am on the console, to use fbset, startx, etc, but its definitely not usable.  If I open the lid, and hit the CRT/LCD button, it switches from TV to LCD, and it appears ok.  However, I can't get it back to the TV using the same button.  When I press it, it flickers on the TV for about half a second, then goes back to the LCD.  I've tried the i810fb driver (module and compiled in) and changing resolution of the framebuffer doesn't seem to make any difference.

I have no idea how to tell the kernel, or X, to use the TV output, nor how to make it appear properly, instead of the scrolling grayscale image i'm getting now.

has anyone successfully gotten the i810 adapters with TV Out working?  I've read several messages from google searching, saying there were problems with blue bars around the overlay display on the tv with this card, but I can't find anything that actually explains what is required to get it to work.

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## congee

AFAIK, there is currently no support for tv-out with an i810/i830.  If you're interested in it, though, I'd check out nvtv (http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/).  The guy who runs that project -- Dirk Thierbach -- knows quite a bit about the i810 and i830, and has register dumps which should allow for someone to code up TV-out support, but I don't think he has access to i810/i830 hardware.

----------

## mc_barron

...I am having the same issues as MadCoder.  Damn.  Was hoping someone else had already blazed this trail and found a solution.  Please post here if you happen to find anything that works (as will I).

Thanks,

Mike

----------

## Logge

 *mc_barron wrote:*   

> ...I am having the same issues as MadCoder.  Damn.  Was hoping someone else had already blazed this trail and found a solution.  Please post here if you happen to find anything that works (as will I).
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike

 

Hi!!

A couple of days ago I tried to compile the new driver from Intel themselves. And, as always, it didn't compile for some weird reason. The documentation to it says the driver should support tv-out for the i810-based cards. Maybe You could try to compile it and see what happens... My C++ ain't that good so I can't fix the things thats buggin'.

//Oskar

----------

## rush_ad

these onboard intel cards sukc. i have a i810 on board and its crap.

----------

## Logge

Apart from the tv-out functionality, it works...

----------

## orlot

Hi,

I have a video out and the i810 chipset on one of those BookPC ( http://www.amptron.com/html/bki810s.html )

The tv out works great except that when i play movies in xine, they just appear as a blue box.

So i found this website: http://www.maersk-moller.net/projects/familynet/Xfree86.html

Which shows a hack for the driver i810_drv.o

I made the hack and I am currently recompiling xfree.  I will make a post if this hack fixes my problem.

But even if it works for me it might not work for you. I think it will only work with the Chrontel 7007A TV-out chip.

----------

## Logge

Hi...

The only way to see if it works for my chip at all, is to test it...

Thanx for the tip!!

// Oskar

----------

## orlot

So i got videos to play on the TV output.  Im not sure if that xfree hack helped or not...

But to get video to show up i had to run 

$ mplayer -vo x11  moviefile.avi

but then all the people looked blue... and i searched the gentoo forums and found other people had the same problem. They said it was a bug in mplayer that is fixed in version 1.0_pre5

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=168186

I am emerging mplayer-1.0_pre5-r3 right now. Hopefully this will be the final fix.

----------

## orlot

Excellent! that version of mplayer got things working great!

----------

